# Game of Thrones Season 6 Predictions



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

What do you think will happen in season 6?  Post your predictions here.  I'll start with 5 of my own:

1.  Danaery's is violently raped and murdered in a random act of violence.  Her Dragons die far, far, faaaaaar away from Westeros trying to rescue her.

2.  Tyrion is killed in his sleep by... whoever; it doesn't matter.  People liked him too much he had to go.

3.  The white walkers are about to climb over the wall... and they they just sort of hang out instead for the entire season.

4.  Sansa gets kidnapped for the umpteenth time, and they cut off her arms.  Because apparently, she deserves it.  She (and George RR Martin of course) knows what she did!  And it must've been terrible! 

5.  Bran turns into a tree like the green person.  Remember that?  No?  Anyways he turns into a tree or whatever, and people continue not to care.

Please go ahead and share your own predictions!


----------



## mdk (Jun 15, 2015)

Martin shoe horns himself into the plot and saves Westeros by boring the White Walkers to even more death with meaningless subplots. After a while they realize he has no real ending planned and they return back to The Lands of Always Winter wondering what the hell it was all for.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

mdk said:


> Martin shoe horns himself into the plot and saves Westeros by boring the White Walkers to even more death with meaningless subplots. After a while they realize he has no real ending planned and they return back to The Lands of Always Winter wondering what the hell it was a for.


That's what frustrates me the most!  Subplot after subplot that amounts to NOTHING!  One day they'll make an abridged version and it'll be like 300 pages long.


----------



## mdk (Jun 15, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Martin shoe horns himself into the plot and saves Westeros by boring the White Walkers to even more death with meaningless subplots. After a while they realize he has no real ending planned and they return back to The Lands of Always Winter wondering what the hell it was a for.
> ...



This assumes he doesn't croak beforehand. He isn't exactly a picture of good health.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 15, 2015)

The big series kill themselves. They try so hard to keep their viewers, they just keep adding more and more nonsense until every episode is exactly like the one before. 

Walking Dead is doing the same thing. Every episode is just like the one before until you're just thinking, "who cares?". 

GOT burned a little girl alive, killed her parents so appease those who might object to the little girl's meaningless torturous death, killed off what's his name, the Stark bastard, and showed full frontal nudity of both men and women in the desperate hope that fans would come back next season. 

I wanna know how they're gonna get the two dragons out of the dungeon. The one dragon appeared to be dying of his wounds and frankly, the other two would be justified if they eat Dany alive.


----------



## mdk (Jun 15, 2015)

Dani has a change of heart on the issue of slavery and brings the institution to Westeros. She names The Great Other has Hand of the Queen. Fin.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The big series kill themselves. They try so hard to keep their viewers, they just keep adding more and more nonsense until every episode is exactly like the one before.
> 
> Walking Dead is doing the same thing. Every episode is just like the one before until you're just thinking, "who cares?".
> 
> ...


In the books all three dragons are out and about.  The 2 were let out and escaped, wreaking havoc during the confusion in Mereen.  We won't know if that happened in the show until next season.  Of course for all we know, the dragons never end up doing anything awesome anyways because George RR Martin was beaten as a child and hates happiness, or something.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


He told the show writers how everything ends, so at least the show will be completed.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

My newest prediction!!!  Jon Snow is alive, and it was a FACELESS MAN who was stabbed!!!!!!! 

JK everybody dies except Arya who goes south and retires on a beach.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

The White Walkers make it to Winterfell and reanimate the fallen army of Stannis (and Stannis) who then perform a Zombie Apocalypse on the Boltons.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

Catelyn Stark wakes up and finds Ned alive soaking in a bathing tub, and realizes she dreamed the whole thing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 15, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> My newest prediction!!!  Jon Snow is alive, and it was a FACELESS MAN who was stabbed!!!!!!!
> 
> JK everybody dies except Arya who goes south and retires on a beach.




Somebody said the witch was going to bring him back to life. 


Lame.


----------



## mdk (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Catelyn Stark wakes up and finds Ned alive soaking in a bathing tub, and realizes she dreamed the whole thing.



She actually isn't dead in the books and is very creepy.

Catelyn Stark - A Song of Ice and Fire Wiki


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

mdk said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Catelyn Stark wakes up and finds Ned alive soaking in a bathing tub, and realizes she dreamed the whole thing.
> ...




I know - Stoneheart.  I'm glad they left that thread out of the series.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > My newest prediction!!!  Jon Snow is alive, and it was a FACELESS MAN who was stabbed!!!!!!!
> ...


Have you read the books?  After the trauma that bastard Martin has put his fans through, I'll take that resurrection!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Yeah it's weird and has all the signs of pointing to another pointless subplot that won't amount to anything.


----------



## mdk (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I am not b/c she kills Frays left and right. Also lots of other people. lol. Vengeance personified.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

The Borg Collective land in Westeros.  They fully assimilate the Westerosi population and then quite efficiently annihilate the White Walkers and their Army of the Dead.

The End.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

mdk said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Oh yeaaaah!  Forgot about that.  I wonder if the Frays have just been completely written out of the TV series.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




The book series should have had far fewer POV characters.  GRRM could have used a proper editor.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> The Borg Collective land in Westeros.  They fully assimilate the Westerosi population and then quite efficiently annihilate the White Walkers and their Army of the Dead.
> 
> The End.


/thread


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Maybe, but his millions and millions of dollars will likely convince him otherwise


----------



## mdk (Jun 15, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



They are leaving out all of the Fray's comeuppance in the show. No Lord Manderly either. Boo!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 15, 2015)

The dragons breath fire onto a field of cows, two of the Dothraki come across the burned cows and take a bite. They realize it's the best thing they ever tasted and open a chain of restaurants: 2 guys and 3 dragons. Eventually, as the dragons start to die off they are replaced by a Dothraki, after a while they become 5 Guys


----------



## mdk (Jun 15, 2015)

boedicca said:


> The Borg Collective land in Westeros.  They fully assimilate the Westerosi population and then quite efficiently annihilate the White Walkers and their Army of the Dead.
> 
> The End.



Resistance is futile!


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

Bran realizes that he is "connected to everyone" while being a Tree.   He uses his Warg power to takeover a beta wildling boy and invents Face-Scroll.  Using his network of Ravens, he enslaves the Westerosi people into mindlessly sending scrolls about their pet cats and bowls of breakfast gruel to complete strangers.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...





The Freys close themselves off for several years to wait out the winter.   During this time, they conduct more inbreeding experiments, resulting in their ultimate achievement:  Al Gore.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Jon Snow comes back as a White Walker.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 16, 2015)

(1) Jon Snowe is revived by the Red Witch and he enlists a few Wildlings and the Giant to snuff out the mutineers . Some of the Wildlings become Knights of the Watch loyal to the Jon Snowe.

(2) The Dothraki that encounters Danny becomes another army in her quest for Westros. They head to the West to invade Westros.

(3) The Drago the Dragon flies Danny to Meereen. She leads him into the dungeon and he scares the other two into submission and Danny now has 3 loyal dragons again.

(4) Tyrion and Varys rule well in Danny's absences and create a calm and stable Meereen. Danny is extremely impressed makes Tyrion her hand and Varys a prime advisor. They prepare for the March on King's Landing.

(5) Varys forge an alliance between Danny and the Martels and Tyrion with Tyrells. Danny invades Westros and Kings Landing with Dothraki Legion, Unsully, Daario's men, an army of freed slaves from Meereen and her dragons. Martell and Tyrells attack also. Danny takes Kings landing. To show herself as a merciful leader she does not execute Jaime, Tomen or any of the Lanisters other than Cersei.

(6) Theon and Sansa plan to escape to Vale, however, Ramsay is hunting them. Ramsay captures them and executes Theon. Sansa is about to be disfigured, when Brienne arrives and kills Ramsay and his men.

(7) Sansa arrives at Vale and tells Littlefinger what happened. He fakes his anger and disgust, but knew it would happen. He planned it. This is enough for the Knights of the Vale to be enraged and enough to united the Northern Bannerman still loyal to the Starks to rise up against the Boltons. Littlefinger defeats the Boltons and takes the North. Littlefingers utilizes his relationship with Varys to get Danny to make him Lord of the North.

(8) Prior to Danny's arrival, Cersei and the Mountain set off and slaughter the High Sparrow and his men. She tortures and executes the women who harassed her, the high sparrow and her former lover cousin.

(9) Arya learns to master her other senses. Her sight returns as it was only a test. She continues her training, but never gives up her plans for revenge. She eventually leaves the faceless men as a great assassin with many faces knocking each person off her list one by one starting with the Frey.

(10) All seems good in Westros, with a fair and just leader in Danny, peace between the families, the Wildling invasions ending etc. Then undead army makes it's way to the Wall. The Wildlings heed to the call to arms. They fight honorably, but the undead army over-whelms them. Jon Snowe escapes. Season 6 ends on the cliff hanger. Winter is here. The war with the undead previewed in the very first scene of season 1 has begun.

Season 7 is the ultimate battle between the living and the undead.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2015)

Hmmm. Uh...WHAAAAAAAAAAAA??????

This New 'Game Of Thrones' Theory On Jon Snow Changes Everything


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 27, 2015)

Lol I don't give a fuck!!

Lol

Thanks GRR for being a douche bag!

I'm not interested in what happens to any of them.

Go fuck a dwarf


----------



## Gracie (Aug 27, 2015)

Sarah G 

Read the link in post #30...then read the comments. 

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 27, 2015)

no makes me spout "bullshit".


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hmmm. Uh...WHAAAAAAAAAAAA??????
> 
> This New 'Game Of Thrones' Theory On Jon Snow Changes Everything


Oh that's so wrong.  It's Bobby was dreaming an entire season wrong.  However, I really and truly love Jon Snow so okay.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 29, 2015)

I've been watching _Game of Thrones_ for two or three seasons and I don't have the slightest idea of who is who, or what is what, or why.  But I have a clear impression that the writer(s) of this entertaining fantasy are employing the technique of unpredictable surprise to preserve (reader and) viewer interest.  

Everything that happens is a complete surprise and something that no one could or would anticipate and very often is a disappointing piss-off.  So now I watch each episode expecting the least expected occurrence to occur -- and it usually does.


----------



## mdk (Sep 12, 2015)

I felt some of you might like this on your phone.  It makes me chuckle. lol

http://shamebell.com


----------



## Sarah G (May 14, 2016)

Did anyone see Kit on Jimmy Fallon last night?  Gracious!  Yum.


----------

